

How U.S. Surveillance Still Subverts U.S. Competitiveness - Sami_Lehtinen
http://www.itif.org/publications/2015/06/09/beyond-usa-freedom-act-how-us-surveillance-still-subverts-us-competitiveness

======
Kaylan
It's gonna cost us money? Now THAT's a reason to stop monitoring everybody
(which is rather expensive in itself).

